# Exciting news!  Forum upgrade!



## vraiblonde

I know many hate change - me too - but this is a good one and I know you'll like it once you get used to it, which shouldn't take long because it's based on what we have now.

David is in the testing phase right now and we have no ETA yet - I'll post updates as I get them.  But these new forums offer much better interaction with other social media platforms, a social group feature, easier upload of pics and other media, and a ton of other improvements.

And....

... ...

... ...

... an improved "like" feature so we can bring karma back.



Not gonna lie, when David told me we had to upgrade I pitched a small fit.  But then he sent me over to play with the forum software he was leaning toward and I got all excited because it's pretty cool.

This upgrade is not imminent - David tests it like crazy before he's ready to go, and then he'll have me and a few regular users test it as well.  There will be plenty of notice before we make the switch.  But I'm really excited and I know you all will be, too, when you see it.


----------



## NextJen

*like*


----------



## GURPS




----------



## kwillia

I'ma hit the :notsure: button.  Hmm... wonder it the base folks will still be able to use it?


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I'ma hit the :notsure: button.  Hmm... wonder it the base folks will still be able to use it?



There's no reason why they shouldn't, but obviously we'll test that first.

Normally I dread these upgrades but I'm excited about this one.


----------



## Misfit

Myspace?


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> I'ma hit the :notsure: button.  Hmm... wonder it the base folks will still be able to use it?



Poor MiddleGround.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> Poor MiddleGround.


----------



## MiddleGround

RoseRed said:


> Poor MiddleGround.



#1 RENT FREE 

#2 Why would I worry? I don't work on the base. If anything.. it might interfere with your music streaming.. amiright?


----------



## RoseRed

MiddleGround said:


> #1 RENT FREE
> 
> #2 Why would I worry? I don't work on the base. If anything.. it might interfere with your music streaming.. amiright?



I no longer sit on base either, so I have no troubles.


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> I know many hate change - me too - but this is a good one and I know you'll like it once you get used to it, which shouldn't take long because it's based on what we have now.
> 
> David is in the testing phase right now and we have no ETA yet - I'll post updates as I get them.  But these new forums offer much better interaction with other social media platforms, a social group feature, easier upload of pics and other media, and a ton of other improvements.
> 
> And....
> 
> ... ...
> 
> ... ...
> 
> ... an improved "like" feature so we can bring karma back.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, when David told me we had to upgrade I pitched a small fit.  But then he sent me over to play with the forum software he was leaning toward and I got all excited because it's pretty cool.
> 
> This upgrade is not imminent - David tests it like crazy before he's ready to go, and then he'll have me and a few regular users test it as well.  There will be plenty of notice before we make the switch.  But I'm really excited and I know you all will be, too, when you see it.



Sounds good!


----------



## Kyle

Is the "Taze-a-Prog" feature working?


----------



## black dog

RoseRed said:


> Poor MiddleGround.



 Two Snaps Up...


----------



## black dog

Kyle said:


> Is the "Taze-a-Prog" feature working?



Apparently not..


----------



## Gilligan

Kyle said:


> Is the "Taze-a-Prog" feature working?



I'd pay for a Super-Premo membership to have access to that feature.


----------



## MJ




----------



## General Lee

How about a real ignore function. Where you can't even see the ignored person's thread on main page.


----------



## vraiblonde

General Lee said:


> How about a real ignore function. Where you can't even see the ignored person's thread on main page.



I believe that is a possibility with the Social Groups, but I can't promise anything until I test further.  So don't hold me to it.


----------



## General Lee

vraiblonde said:


> I believe that is a possibility with the Social Groups, but I can't promise anything until I test further.  So don't hold me to it.



Finger's crossed


----------



## vraiblonde

General Lee said:


> Finger's crossed



The answer is yes - when you put a user on Ignore, you won't see any threads that they start listed on either the main forum page or in the list of threads.

Oh, and guess what?

You don't see when someone else quotes them, either.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> The answer is yes - when you put a user on Ignore, you won't see any threads that they start listed on either the main forum page or in the list of threads.
> 
> Oh, and guess what?
> 
> You don't see when someone else quotes them, either.


----------



## mAlice

vraiblonde said:


> The answer is yes - when you put a user on Ignore, you won't see any threads that they start listed on either the main forum page or in the list of threads.
> 
> Oh, and guess what?
> 
> You don't see when someone else quotes them, either.



See?  And people say there's no God.


----------



## General Lee

vraiblonde said:


> The answer is yes - when you put a user on Ignore, you won't see any threads that they start listed on either the main forum page or in the list of threads.
> 
> Oh, and guess what?
> 
> You don't see when someone else quotes them, either.



God bless you. 



This calls for a celebration!


----------



## RoseRed

mAlice said:


> See?  And people say there's no God.


----------



## vraiblonde

The new forums will also include Social Groups where Premo users can start a group for just them and their friends.  This can either be visible to everyone, but they can't post if they're not a member of that group, or set completely private.  I have to play with it to see which way we want to go, and we're thinking we'll let the user decide when they set up the group.

AND! There will be a FB style "like" button for posts.  If you want to say crappy things to someone, you'll still have to do it via the open board or via PM.


----------



## Gilligan

vraiblonde said:


> The new forums will also include Social Groups where Premo users can start a group for just them and their friends.  This can either be visible to everyone, but they can't post if they're not a member of that group, or set completely private.  I have to play with it to see which way we want to go, and we're thinking we'll let the user decide when they set up the group.
> 
> AND! There will be a FB style "like" button for posts.  If you want to say crappy things to someone, you'll still have to do it via the open board or via PM.



So no "taze 'em" button?


----------



## vraiblonde

Gilligan said:


> So no "taze 'em" button?



Working on it...


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Working on it...




And another button to make their heads explode would be good too!

Just say'n.  :shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Kyle said:


> And another button to make their heads explode would be good too!



Oh, I don't need a button for that.  :batseyelashes:


----------



## vraiblonde

I'll tell you in advance what we're having trouble with:  importing avatars.  So some of you might have to redo your avatar and profile pic.


----------



## vraiblonde

Also, for those of you who primarily use your phone or tablet, you're going to LOVE the new site.  It's mobile-friendly without having to use an app.


----------



## Kyle

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, I don't need a button for that.  :batseyelashes:


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I'll tell you in advance what we're having trouble with:  importing avatars.  So some of you might have to redo your avatar and profile pic.



I've had the same one for probably 15 years!


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> I've had the same one for probably 15 years!



Save it on your computer/phone/whatever just in case it doesn't make the transition.  That way you can swap it out right away.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Save it on your computer/phone/whatever just in case it doesn't make the transition.  That way you can swap it out right away.



Or I can change it.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> Or I can change it.



Nobody would recognize you


----------



## Bann

Sounds good!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> The answer is yes - when you put a user on Ignore, you won't see any threads that they start listed on either the main forum page or in the list of threads.
> 
> Oh, and guess what?
> 
> You don't see when someone else quotes them, either.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, I don't need a button for that.  :batseyelashes:


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Also, for those of you who primarily use your phone or tablet, you're going to LOVE the new site.  It's mobile-friendly without having to use an app.


----------



## littlelady

I could care less about the change.  I have never been part of private groups.  I could have been all the years that I have been here since 2011.  But, no thank you.  I was tazed, but I am back.

I am not a big techy, nor do I mind being tazed.  My life’s journey has made me stronger than stupid crap on a forum.  It is fun, though, y’all.  Thanks for that.  And, just a comment...if members avatars were compromised in the change, we would still know who they are.  Just sayin’.


----------



## littlelady

black dog said:


> Two Snaps Up...



What does two snaps up mean?


----------



## Bann

black dog said:


> Two Snaps Up...



 

HATED it!!!!


----------



## kwillia

littlelady said:


> I could care less about the change.  I have never been part of private groups.  I could have been all the years that I have been here since 2011.  But, no thank you.  I was tazed, but I am back.
> 
> I am not a big techy, nor do I mind being tazed.  My life’s journey has made me stronger than stupid crap on a forum.  It is fun, though, y’all.  Thanks for that.  And, just a comment...if members avatars were compromised in the change, we would still know who they are.  Just sayin’.


I watch Live PD a bunch so I'm curious.... did you get tazed with the flying buzzers while moving or zapped in the neck. I think being zapped in the neck would be worse.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> I watch Live PD a bunch so I'm curious.... did you get tazed with the flying buzzers while moving or zapped in the neck. I think being zapped in the neck would be worse.





If your avatar changes, but not your name, will I still know you?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> If your avatar changes, but not your name, will I still know you?


Not if you need pictures when you are trying to follow IKEA instructions.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Not if you need pictures when you are trying to follow IKEA instructions.



Do they come with Swedish meatballs?


----------



## kwillia

RoseRed said:


> Do they come with Swedish meatballs?


Well...

[video=youtube;bPpcfH_HHH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPpcfH_HHH8[/video]


----------



## stgislander

kwillia said:


> Not if you need pictures when you are trying to follow IKEA instructions.





RoseRed said:


> Do they come with Swedish meatballs?



  That's what I had for supper last night.  IKEA Swedish meatballs.


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Well...
> 
> [video=youtube;bPpcfH_HHH8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPpcfH_HHH8[/video]


----------



## Kyle

I always wanted to know.... Do the Ikea Meatballs come "unassembled" as well?


----------



## kwillia

Kyle said:


> I always wanted to know.... Do the Ikea Meatballs come "unassembled" as well?


 Your speedy brain scares me sometimes.


----------



## RoseRed

Kyle said:


> I always wanted to know.... Do the Ikea Meatballs come "unassembled" as well?



Only if you have to add your own sauce.   :shrug:


----------



## Kyle

kwillia said:


> Your speedy brain scares me sometimes.



It makes project meetings with new people attending very interesting.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> Your speedy brain scares me sometimes.


----------



## Bann

Kyle said:


> It makes project meetings with new people attending very interesting.


----------



## Monello

Kyle said:


> And another button to make their heads explode would be good too!
> 
> Just say'n.  :shrug:



Youse gonna clean up da mess?


----------



## littlelady

kwillia said:


> I watch Live PD a bunch so I'm curious.... did you get tazed with the flying buzzers while moving or zapped in the neck. I think being zapped in the neck would be worse.



The tazed comment was a reference to being banned because I got into a fight with Bann.  I am working on trying to get my humor back.  You go, Kwilly!  I see my fan club still exists.


----------



## Kyle

Monello said:


> Youse gonna clean up da mess?



Da Buzzards gotta eat too!


----------



## littlelady

Kyle said:


> Da Buzzards gotta eat too!



You would know about that.  Just sayin’.


----------



## vraiblonde

So who wants a sneak peek at the new forums?  I need some opinions and suggestions to make it the BEST FORUMS EVER!!!  Send me a PM and I'll give you the URL.  Log in with your regular user/pass, look around, play with the new features, make a few test posts, etc.

It's populated with data from a couple weeks ago, and any posts you make will get gone when we make the transition (looking at next weekend).

The test forum may be blocked by NMCI, but don't worry - it will be fine when we transfer the forums to our real server.

To start a new Social Group, click Groups in the top menu, and you'll see what to do from there.  When we go live, Social Groups will be a Premo feature, but testers will get a freebie for helping us.

RoseRed and Bann, I started a private group and added you so I could test it out.  Anyone else who is logged into their account should be able to see Dee Jay's Group and request membership - please do so I can test how to approve.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> So who wants a sneak peek at the new forums?  I need some opinions and suggestions to make it the BEST FORUMS EVER!!!  Send me a PM and I'll give you the URL.  Log in with your regular user/pass, look around, play with the new features, make a few test posts, etc.
> 
> It's populated with data from a couple weeks ago, and any posts you make will get gone when we make the transition (looking at next weekend).
> 
> The test forum may be blocked by NMCI, but don't worry - it will be fine when we transfer the forums to our real server.
> 
> To start a new Social Group, click Groups in the top menu, and you'll see what to do from there.  When we go live, Social Groups will be a Premo feature, but testers will get a freebie for helping us.
> 
> RoseRed and Bann, I started a private group and added you so I could test it out.  Anyone else who is logged into their account should be able to see Dee Jay's Group and request membership - please do so I can test how to approve.



OooYaY!


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> The answer is yes - when you put a user on Ignore, you won't see any threads that they start listed on either the main forum page or in the list of threads.




that will be interesting to see how many of the forum trolls stop responding to my threads  ......


----------



## vraiblonde

Current smilies on new forums:

They're there, with a link to the right of "uncategorized smilies".  It's called "somd.com smilies" but the link color is very light.  That is going to be fixed.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Current smilies on new forums:
> 
> They're there, with a link to the right of "uncategorized smilies".  It's called "somd.com smilies" but the link color is very light.  That is going to be fixed.



Yes, please fix the color.  I do like that they all show up at once!


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> To start a new Social Group, click Groups in the top menu, and you'll see what to do from there.  When we go live, Social Groups will be a Premo feature, but testers will get a freebie for helping us.
> 
> RoseRed and Bann, I started a private group and added you so I could test it out.  Anyone else who is logged into their account should be able to see Dee Jay's Group and request membership - please do so I can test how to approve.



I haven't figured out how to do this...


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> The tazed comment was a reference to being banned because I got into a fight with Bann.  I am working on trying to get my humor back.  You go, Kwilly!  I see my fan club still exists.



#livinginthepast


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:


> I haven't figured out how to do this...



It works!


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> #livinginthepast



Nope.  I live in the present, know history, and learn from that.  I hope the new forum format goes well, but nothing will change.  Happy foruming!


----------



## black dog

vraiblonde said:


> Save it on your computer/phone/whatever just in case it doesn't make the transition.  That way you can swap it out right away.



 The transition best be workin, or the Hoffmeister avatar will make a comeback..  Just Say'in


----------



## black dog

Bann said:


> HATED it!!!!



 Men on Film,,,, The Oiler's and The Packers are playing this weekend...


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> I'll tell you in advance what we're having trouble with:  importing avatars.  So some of you might have to redo your avatar and profile pic.



This place won’t be right if me and that beautiful swing isn’t here.


----------



## black dog

kom526 said:


> This place won’t be right if me and that beautiful swing isn’t here.



  Does your wife swing along with you?  Asking for a friend...


----------



## SamSpade

I haven't read through everything but - will the new forum be missing ALL of the old posts?


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> I haven't read through everything but - will the new forum be missing ALL of the old posts?



Nope.  All the main forum posts should be there after the transition.  We're doing away with the personal forums that have been abandoned, but all the other data will convey.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Nope.  All the main forum posts should be there after the transition.  We're doing away with the personal forums that have been abandoned, but all the other data will convey.



There were some good treads in some of those.


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Nope.  All the main forum posts should be there after the transition.  We're doing away with the personal forums that have been abandoned, but all the other data will convey.



Save the fight club, I still go back and read some of those old fights.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Like anything new, it takes some getting used to.  I dont see any problems with it.


----------



## vraiblonde

luvmygdaughters said:


> Like anything new, it takes some getting used to.  I dont see any problems with it.



I liken it to rearranging the furniture to make room for a few new and awesome pieces.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I liken it to rearranging the furniture to make room for a few new and awesome pieces.



Feng shui!


----------



## Ken King

Why limit page display to only 10 posts per page?  Is it more page clicks=more ad $?


----------



## vraiblonde

Ken King said:


> Why limit page display to only 10 posts per page?  Is it more page clicks=more ad $?



It has to be limited to something.  10 seemed reasonable.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> It has to be limited to something.  10 seemed reasonable.



How about 20, pretty please?  Mine are currently set at 40, but I know that isn't an option.


----------



## vraiblonde

RoseRed said:


> How about 20, pretty please?  Mine are currently set at 40, but I know that isn't an option.



I'm okay with 20.


----------



## kwillia

Mine are currently set to 40 as well. It allows for quickly scrolling past the infighting that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic and getting to the posts that do.


----------



## Ken King

vraiblonde said:


> I'm okay with 20.



Me too.


----------



## kwillia

Ken King said:


> Me too.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> I'm okay with 20.



Yay!  Thanks!


----------



## GURPS

vraiblonde said:


> To start a new Social Group, click Groups in the top menu, and you'll see what to do from there.  When we go live, Social Groups will be a Premo feature, but testers will get a freebie for helping us.




I see Davids Group and something about left handed Cheese Makers


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I'm okay with 20.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> Mine are currently set to 40 as well. It allows for quickly scrolling past the infighting that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic and getting to the posts that do.


----------



## DeeJay

Forums upgrade this weekend!  We'll be offline from Friday evening through Sunday evening.  

http://forums.somd.com/threads/337307-Forums-Upgrade-THIS-WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> I no longer sit on base either, so I have no troubles.


Where are you now?


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Where are you now?



Across the road from Otter.


----------



## Pete

RoseRed said:


> Across the road from Otter.


Across the parking lot?  I am in there too


----------



## RoseRed

Pete said:


> Across the parking lot?  I am in there too



More than that.


----------



## David

The SSL works properly on the new server, so that problem goes away. Everything will be encrypted, 7x24x365.

Also, when I import users, we'll be grabbing the Avatars from Gravitar for people who have no avatar set. It will do the match based on email address.


----------



## David

Also, DEV forum will be open for testers until the new site come online. Then it will be locked down. If you want to hang out.


----------



## RoseRed

David said:


> Also, DEV forum will be open for testers until the new site come online. Then it will be locked down. If you want to hang out.



Does this mean if we are logged in during transition we don't get kicked out?


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:


> The answer is yes - when you put a user on Ignore, you won't see any threads that they start listed on either the main forum page or in the list of threads.
> 
> Oh, and guess what?
> 
> You don't see when someone else quotes them, either.


Just discovered the thread they posted in still shows up in your 'New Posts' feed if they are the last poster in it.





  But I still don't see their post if I click on the thread.


----------



## Ken King

Was there another new post in the thread before the ignored person?


----------



## jazz lady

Ken King said:


> Was there another new post in the thread before the ignored person?


When I clicked on the thread, it took me to the last post I had already seen and was shown as the last post in the thread.


----------



## littlelady

No likey new forum, but I will adapt as I always do.  Happy foruming, y’all.


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> No likey new forum, but I will adapt as I always do.  Happy foruming, y’all.



You'll like it once you get used to it.  I've spent the last couple of weeks using it on the test site and am still somewhat disoriented.  

Last time we did a major upgrade, it was for security and techy stuff, and we actually lost features and I hated it.  This time we gained across the board, so I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## jazz lady

So this is what I saw today.  I hit "New Posts" and there were none, so I went back to the main page.  I noticed the "Politics" forum was indicating there was a new post with the color change of the balloon to the left:






Again, no new posts when clicked on the "New Posts" button.  When I look at the forum, I see this:






The thread showing on my first picture is a thread started by a user I have on ignore so it doesn't show up when I actually go into the forum.  So ignore works for the most part with some little quirks.  

And yes, I can click on the thread started by that user when it is showing as the last thread updated in the forum. I can see all the posts in it by anyone other than the ignored user.


----------



## kwillia

The enhancements to "ignore user" are worth every bit of discombobulation from this recent upgrade! Oh, and someone tell Jazzy I still love her long time even though she can't see my posts any more.  lol


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> The enhancements to "ignore user" are worth every bit of discombobulation from this recent upgrade! Oh, and someone tell Jazzy I still love her long time even though she can't see my posts any more.  lol


----------



## kwillia

The enhancements to "ignore user" are worth every bit of discombobulation from this recent upgrade! Oh, and someone tell Jazzy I still love her long time even though she can't see my posts any more. 


jazz lady said:


> View attachment 134772


I've been waiting for the right time to test out the new 'report' button...


----------



## DoWhat

What does the "k" mean under Views
Replies:
Views:


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:


> What does the "k" mean under Views
> Replies:
> Views:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 134842
> View attachment 134842


Short for 1,000 so 5K = 5,000.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Short for 1,000 so 5K = 5,000.


----------



## DoWhat

jazz lady said:


> Short for 1,000 so 5K = 5,000.


That was what I was thinking, but there is NO way that it can be accurate.


----------



## RoseRed

With all the lurckers, yes it can.


----------



## jazz lady

DoWhat said:


> That was what I was thinking, but there is NO way that it can be accurate.





RoseRed said:


> With all the lurckers, yes it can.


  Every time a user goes back into a thread, it counts as another view.  And there are a LOT of lurkers.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> Every time a user goes back into a thread, it counts as another view.  And there are a LOT of lurkers.


You didn't zap my typo!  Slacker.


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:


> You didn't zap my typo!  Slacker.


Maybe she didn't C it.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> I know many hate change - me too - but this is a good one and I know you'll like it once you get used to it, which shouldn't take long because it's based on what we have now.
> 
> David is in the testing phase right now and we have no ETA yet - I'll post updates as I get them.  But these new forums offer much better interaction with other social media platforms, a social group feature, easier upload of pics and other media, and a ton of other improvements.
> 
> ... ...
> 
> ... ...
> 
> ... an improved "like" feature so we can bring karma back.
> 
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie, when David told me we had to upgrade I pitched a small fit.  But then he sent me over to play with the forum software he was leaning toward and I got all excited because it's pretty cool.
> 
> This upgrade is not imminent - David tests it like crazy before he's ready to go, and then he'll have me and a few regular users test it as well.  There will be plenty of notice before we make the switch.  But I'm really excited and I know you all will be, too, when you see it.



I have given the effort to get used to the new forum format (member since 2011), and tried to overlook the reason I got banned under my original name when I first joined here, and I don’t like it.    This is the smile I introduced that vrai added from me years ago; it should have been named mamatutu.   I have noticed that participation is way down on the forum because of the new format..  Good luck, and happy foruming, y’all.  I am out of here.  There is enough hypocrisy in real life.  I know y’all will miss me.     Take care, y’all.


----------



## littlelady

jazz lady said:


> So this is what I saw today.  I hit "New Posts" and there were none, so I went back to the main page.  I noticed the "Politics" forum was indicating there was a new post with the color change of the balloon to the left:
> 
> View attachment 134770
> 
> 
> Again, no new posts when clicked on the "New Posts" button.  When I look at the forum, I see this:
> 
> View attachment 134771
> 
> 
> The thread showing on my first picture is a thread started by a user I have on ignore so it doesn't show up when I actually go into the forum.  So ignore works for the most part with some little quirks.
> 
> And yes, I can click on the thread started by that user when it is showing as the last thread updated in the forum. I can see all the posts in it by anyone other than the ignored user.



Well, aren’t you so smart.  Tell Railroad who is your “new friend” that you are sorry that you said I talked to dead people.  Rest In Peace, Wendy.  And, I am from NOLA, and you are not.  Always, wanted to say that.  Happy foruming, Jazz.


----------



## Grumpy

littlelady said:


> I am out of here.


----------



## jazz lady

littlelady said:


> Well, aren’t you so smart.  Tell Railroad who is your “new friend” that you are sorry that you said I talked to dead people.  Rest In Peace, Wendy.  And, I am from NOLA, and you are not.  Always, wanted to say that.  Happy foruming, Jazz.


What in tarnation?   

Railroad and I have been friends for years so not sure where that is coming from and Wendy was a personal friend. And yes, I am smart. Not sure why it matters you are from NOLA but you seem to think I am doing some sort of cultural appropriation because I love jazz and visiting the city.

Anyway, hope you venting your spleen on me made you feel better.  Have a good life.


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


>



Did I miss something?!


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> Well, aren’t you so smart.  Tell Railroad who is your “new friend” that you are sorry that you said I talked to dead people.  Rest In Peace, Wendy.  And, I am from NOLA, and you are not.  Always, wanted to say that.  Happy foruming, Jazz.



What on earth brought this on?


----------



## Grumpy

2am LL sez I am out of here
3am LL blasts Jazz


----------



## RoseRed

Grumpy said:


> 2am LL sez I am out of here
> 3am LL blasts Jazz


Give her until 4am tomorrow.


----------



## jazz lady

Grumpy said:


> 2am LL sez I am out of here
> 3am LL blasts Jazz


----------



## frequentflier

3:25AM she said goodbye to Bann.


----------



## vraiblonde

frequentflier said:


> 3:25AM she said goodbye to Bann.



Bitch didn't say goodbye to me.


----------



## RoseRed

vraiblonde said:


> Bitch didn't say goodbye to me.


Do fret.  You'll probably get a super-secret PM!


----------



## jazz lady

RoseRed said:


> *Do* fret.  You'll probably get a super-secret PM!


You want her to fret?


----------



## kwillia

I didn't hear a :slam:


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:


> I didn't hear a :slam:


I did.


----------



## RoseRed

jazz lady said:


> You want her to fret?


  My fingers don't keep up sometimes.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> Bitch didn't say goodbye to me.



I have, always, complemented you on your writing ability, and astuteness of what goes on in politics.  It has been fun, but I am done.  Wish you the best.  Goodbye.


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> I have, always, complemented you on your writing ability, and astuteness of what goes on in politics.  It has been fun, but I am done.  Wish you the best.  Goodbye.



Okay, I feel better now.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, I feel better now.



Good.  But, I don’t understand why you called me a bitch.  Whatever.  It means nothing, now.  I am out of here.  And, I won’t be sending you super secret PMs.  I have decided to put it all out on the forum.  I will get over the hypocrites. I feel sorry for them, actually. That is the main reason that I am leaving.  Happy foruming, vrai.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> What on earth brought this on?



If you don’t know, then you are not paying attention to your forum.  But, that’s ok, I know you are busy.  This is why I am leaving the forum.

This forum is so informative and fun, but I am over the hypocrisy of it all.  Cluck, cluck, and all that.   I know you get it.  Safe travels to you and Monello.


----------



## Grumpy

Damn, this is as bad as JR's murder.


----------



## jazz lady

littlelady said:


> This is why I am leaving the forum.



  Lather, rinse, repeat.


----------



## kwillia

Grumpy said:


> Damn, this is as bad as JR's murder.


Yeah, Bobby just came out of the shower to say goodbye to Vrai.


----------



## RoseRed

What a great Monday morning!


----------



## GWguy

Back to Forum Upgrade stuff....

I'm on another forum which also uses XenForo.  That site has a slightly different form of Karma which we use a lot, and I find a lot more useful than the karma used here.


The icons are semi transparent until you hover over them, so I couldn't get a good snap of them.  Basically, there is, in order, Like, Agree, Funny, Winner, Informative and Useful.  Nice to be able to use a little more emphasis to some posts.

I like this karma.  No idea if it could be implemented here, or if anyone even cares.  Just putting it out there.


----------



## mitzi

What brought on this current melt down? I never read anything to cause it but I don't read every thread either.


----------



## DoWhat

littlelady,
We miss you.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> Good.  But, I don’t understand why you called me a bitch.  Whatever.  It means nothing, now.  I am out of here.  And, I won’t be sending you super secret PMs.  I have decided to put it all out on the forum.  I will get over the hypocrites. I feel sorry for them, actually. That is the main reason that I am leaving.  Happy foruming, vrai.



Sheesh, put it a little OT and miss all the good stuff.


----------



## Bann

I have a slight forum viewing issue and can't figure out what I'm doing or not doing right.  The threads where there are Twitter posts don't load them like they used to do.  It keeps telling me that I need to turn off my ad blocker (It is off and has been) and also fixy some other tracking thingy.  

I use Fire Fox. When the new forums first began, I was able to view those Tweets no problem.  Now, they don't show up automatically, I have to click on them.  The ad blocker is off and I haven't done anything different to my Firefox browser.


----------



## David

GWguy said:


> Back to Forum Upgrade stuff....
> 
> I'm on another forum which also uses XenForo.  That site has a slightly different form of Karma which we use a lot, and I find a lot more useful than the karma used here.
> View attachment 134918
> 
> The icons are semi transparent until you hover over them, so I couldn't get a good snap of them.  Basically, there is, in order, Like, Agree, Funny, Winner, Informative and Useful.  Nice to be able to use a little more emphasis to some posts.
> 
> I like this karma.  No idea if it could be implemented here, or if anyone even cares.  Just putting it out there.


If you hover over the like link, u will see several options very similar to your example. I put the angry face on your post.


----------



## David

Bann said:


> I have a slight forum viewing issue and can't figure out what I'm doing or not doing right.  The threads where there are Twitter posts don't load them like they used to do.  It keeps telling me that I need to turn off my ad blocker (It is off and has been) and also fixy some other tracking thingy.
> 
> I use Fire Fox. When the new forums first began, I was able to view those Tweets no problem.  Now, they don't show up automatically, I have to click on them.  The ad blocker is off and I haven't done anything different to my Firefox browser.


Link? Screen capture? Firefox version? Device type?


----------



## Bann

David said:


> Link? Screen capture? Firefox version? Device type?


  Sorry!   








						Latest Tweets from our VFDs & Rescue Squads
					






					forums.somd.com


----------



## Bann

Bann said:


> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Tweets from our VFDs & Rescue Squads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 135042



@David
I also forgot to include my device type - it is a laptop (Lenovo Ideapad) and I'm using Firefox


----------



## Hank

Is there a setting to change the skins?


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Latest Tweets from our VFDs & Rescue Squads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.somd.com



Are you waiting long enough for them to load?  Can you see this tweet?


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Are you waiting long enough for them to load?  Can you see this tweet?



I was waiting long enough - I forgot to come back and say it was a tracking thingamabob on my Firefox browser.   

Sorry!!


----------



## littlelady

DoWhat said:


> littlelady,
> We miss you.



I miss y’all, too.  I decided not to leave.  This forum is way too much fun.


----------



## General Lee

littlelady said:


> I miss y’all, too.  I decided not to leave.  This forum is way too much fun.



Yea we knew you wouldn't stay away.....


----------



## littlelady

General Lee said:


> Yea we knew you wouldn't stay away.....



Thanks for the reply.  Poor babies, and all.   It seems y’all want this forum to be exclusive.  Why do you not stay away?  Just wondering.  Lee is my middle name. Happy foruming!


----------



## Hank




----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


>



Hi Hankaroo!


----------



## littlelady

Hank said:


>



Hankaroo!  I knew I could count on you!


----------



## GWguy

@David
Something a bit strange with the 'shrug' smilie.  I want to use the original shrug.  As I'm typing it in, some new versions with different names show.  I don't want those, so I either select the original shrug or finish typing it it, doesn't matter.  It immediately translates to the original shrug in my pre-post text.  When I hit the Post button, it changes to the woman_shrugging smilie.  Can't get around it.
If you hover over it in the post, it says 'person_smiling'.


----------



## David

GWguy said:


> @David
> Something a bit strange with the 'shrug' smilie.  I want to use the original shrug.  As I'm typing it in, some new versions with different names show.  I don't want those, so I either select the original shrug or finish typing it it, doesn't matter.  It immediately translates to the original shrug in my pre-post text.  When I hit the Post button, it changes to the woman_shrugging smilie.  Can't get around it.
> If you hover over it in the post, it says 'person_smiling'.


Plus use the insert Code so I can see exactly what you are typing.



		Code:
	

like this


----------



## David

Bann said:


> I was waiting long enough - I forgot to come back and say it was a tracking thingamabob on my Firefox browser.
> 
> Sorry!!


Fine with me. One less problem to worry about.


----------



## vraiblonde

David said:


> Plus use the insert Code so I can see exactly what you are typing.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> like this







		Code:
	

:shrug:


----------



## vraiblonde

Our old shrug was better.  Is there a way to replace that graphic?


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> :shrug:


This is it.  But like I said, before you post, it shows the old smilie.  Once you hit Post, it changes.


----------



## GWguy




----------



## GWguy




----------



## David

I just typed:



		Code:
	

:shrug:


----------



## GWguy

David said:


> I just typed:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> :shrug:


Right.  Now hover over that smilie and see what it's really called.  It's getting changed from the user's request.


----------



## David

Code:
	

That is :shrug:






		Code:
	

That is :sshrug:


The system smilies from https://www.emojione.com/ are overriding the user installed ones of the same BBCode.

All I can do is change the bbcode for ours so it is unique. See above.


----------



## GWguy

David said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> That is :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> That is :sshrug:


You're right.  Missed that.  It used to be called shrug, not sshrug.

BUT.....  if you start typing 'shru', you'll get a list of three possibilities.  The first one is the original.  If you SELECT it by clicking on the original smilie, it still gets translated  when you hit Post.


----------



## David

GWguy said:


> You're right. Missed that. It used to be called shrug, not sshrug.


That's because I just renamed it so the system does not override it.

I just typed   and selected the graphic from the 3 suggestions, it works fine for me. Reload your page.


----------



## GWguy

Works correctly now.  Thanx, Dave.


----------



## vraiblonde

Yay!  Thanks, David!


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Yay!  Thanks, David!


  ^


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> ^



:

But when I first did it it showed me the right icon.


----------



## David

vraiblonde said:


> But when I first did it it showed me the right icon.


Try reloading the web page. I can rename it to anything, but this seemed the easiest to remember, since your finger is already on the "s" key.


----------



## vraiblonde

David said:


> Sorry, but I can't override the system smilies.



Now sweat.  I can remember to type 
	
	




		Code:
	

:sshrug:

 or just click the one I want when the list pops up.

I do like that feature - the smilies that pop up when you start to type one out.


----------



## GWguy

David said:


> Try reloading the web page. I can rename it to anything, but this seemed the easiest to remember, since your finger is already on the "s" key.


That actually works well, just start typing ':ss' and it will pop up for selecting.


----------



## Monello

GWguy said:


> Works correctly now.  Thanx, Dave.


I liked it the other way.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> I liked it the other way.


Well, dammittohell anyway.


----------



## David

New Topic: If anyone was/is a photo contributor, please take a moment to see:









						Using the Media/Photo Gallery
					

Due to the way the old Photo Gallery was structured (not as smartly as the new system), the gallery would benefit from some cleanup by members who have posted in the past.  I just spent several days tweaking the settings and categories and reorganizing the somd.com photos.  This thread will be...




					forums.somd.com


----------



## David

GWguy said:


> dammittohell


That would be  



		Code:
	

:imp:


----------



## DoWhat

I typed :$hit:


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> I typed :$hit:



I might start typing that.  I like that better than the "crap" replacement.


----------



## GWguy

Ok, we used to have blogs.  I can't seem to find a way to them.  Do they still exist?
@David @vraiblonde


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> Ok, we used to have blogs.  I can't seem to find a way to them.  Do they still exist?
> @David @vraiblonde



Gone.  But you can go Premo and have your own personal forum, which can be private for just you and yours, or open to the public.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> Gone.  But you can go Premo and have your own personal forum, which can be private for just you and yours, or open to the public.


I can post what I want in the regular forum, but it might get a bit verbose.  Better suited to a blog.  It would be a public posting.

Thanx.


----------



## GWguy

@David 
Interesting problem I'm having.  If someone, including myself, adds a link to an amazon product, it doesn't show.  There's an empty space holder with nothing in it.


		Code:
	

[MEDIA=amazon]B07FNKPT23[/MEDIA]

The link info is there, but it won't display in FireFox.  Works OK in IE.  Went thru every option I could think of.
Any thoughts?


----------

